# 1K or less 42" TV



## Sirshagg (Dec 30, 2006)

I'm looking to replace the TV in my mater bedroom with an HD set. This isn't the home theatre so it doesn't need to be anything great but I also don't want pure garbage either. I'm very seriously considering the Vizio VU42LF at costco. Can anyone offer opinion on this unit and/or other sets I should consider.

Thank you


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

Love Hitachi myself:
http://www.hhgregg.com/ProductDetail.asp?SID=A3B1F2A2C1E74B4FA616830131EFB4EF&ProductID=19004

Here's a 42" plasma 1080i

See ya
Tony


----------



## B Newt (Aug 12, 2007)

Sirshagg said:


> I'm looking to replace the TV in my mater bedroom with an HD set. This isn't the home theatre so it doesn't need to be anything great but I also don't want pure garbage either. I'm very seriously considering the Vizio VU42LF at costco. Can anyone offer opinion on this unit and/or other sets I should consider.
> 
> Thank you


I have a VU42L and I am happy with it. HD looks great. 480I is so so. For a bedroom tv its perfect. The bar that I goto, has 5 of the 1st generation vizio 37" 720P tv's that are on 24/7 and only one failed out of the box. I paid $999 for my 42" vizio after the $200 rebate. Over all I think this tv is pretty good.


----------



## marv800 (Aug 20, 2007)

Spend the extra couple hundreb bucks and get a nice Panasonic. You'll be happy you did


----------



## Sirshagg (Dec 30, 2006)

marv800 said:


> Spend the extra couple hundreb bucks and get a nice Panasonic. You'll be happy you did


I understand. Really, I do. But that's not in the cards. This will be a third big screen tv (have Mits 65 rear proj, and 61 Samsung dlp already) and I'm only considering this becasue it would be sub $1k.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

My local KMart had a house brand 42" plasma for I think $1099. 

I'm basically going the same route for my bedroom, except 32" is the biggest I can sneak by. I've seen them as low as $499 at Best Buy.


----------



## Sirshagg (Dec 30, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> My local KMart had a house brand 42" plasma for I think $1099.
> 
> I'm basically going the same route for my bedroom, except 32" is the biggest I can sneak by. I've seen them as low as $499 at Best Buy.


I'm actually half way considering a DLP (yes it will fit) as they can be had for rather cheap now. Are there any real advantages of 1080P vs 720P when using an D* and an HR20 exclusively?


----------



## kocuba (Dec 29, 2006)

I'll +1 this. Just got this for my LR and love it.



TNGTony said:


> Love Hitachi myself:
> http://www.hhgregg.com/ProductDetail.asp?SID=A3B1F2A2C1E74B4FA616830131EFB4EF&ProductID=19004
> 
> Here's a 42" plasma 1080i
> ...


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

Best Buy, Circuit City, Sam's Club, Costco and Wal-Mart all have 40" - 42" LCD and Plasma TV's for under $1000. I'd tend to avoid a DLP TV for a bedroom due to bulk.


----------



## Krmnnghia (Sep 5, 2007)

I have the 50" Vizio Plasma I scored on a $1300 slickdeal at Circuit City. LOVE IT! My buddy has a Panny 42" and he is jealous every time he sees mine. IMO one of the best cheap HD flats you can buy today.

GO FOR IT!


----------



## Sirshagg (Dec 30, 2006)

Well, I found this deal at Best Buy which I just couldn't pass up.

Samsung 50" 720p DLP HDTV - HLT5075S $1079.99
Xbox 360 Premium $349.99
Halo 3 $59.99
1,600 Xbox Live Marketplace Points $19.99

- $15 Xbox Live Marketplace Points discount
- $410 Halo 3 Offer discount
+ $100 NFLshop certificate mail-in offer 

Total: $1,084.96 
+1% back from ebates (hey, it's $10)

Xbox goes on fleabay and I've go a new 50" HDTV for well under $1k    
(only problems is that I now need to get another HR20)


----------

